# Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich :(



## I3uschi (14. September 2014)

*Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Hallo liebe Leuts,

in der Hoffnung ihr könnt mir noch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben, die Telekom kann es wohl nicht mehr. 

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe den Speedport W921 V und VDSL 50. Zur Geschichte:
Am Freitag ist mir aufgefallen dass ich bei dem Versand einer e-Mail mit ca. 2 MB Datei-Anhang, das versenden sehr lange gedauert hat. Ca. 1 Minute oder mehr.
Gestern Abend bin ich dann wohl auf die Ursache gekommen. Beim spielen von Titanfall auf der xBox one bin ich so gut wie nach jedem Match vom Server geflogen. Aber selbst wenn ein Match bzw. eine Map geladen war, "laggte" es so schlimm dass die anderen Spieler aus meinem Team schon längst aktiv waren, ich musste allerdings noch warten. Auch während des Spiels kam es zu extremen lags bis hin zu 5 Sekunden langem kompletten Stillstand. Also online zocken kann ich momentan vergessen. An Titanfall oder den Servern von MS liegt es definitiv nicht.

Ich habe Speedtests durchgeführt mit W-Lan, oder über LAN von der xBox one, von meinem Laptop und von meinem Desktop PC. Wie gesagt mal mit und mal ohne Kabel, habe alles ausprobiert. Selbst die Kabel selber habe ich ausgetauscht, folgendes inakzeptables Ergebnis:
Download ca. 45 - 48 MBs, also alles ok.
Ping ca. 15 - 25 MS, auch super.
Upload maximal 0,60 MBs, meistens aber 0,25 MBs bis sogar 0,10 MBs. Also alles Käse, Online spielen unmöglich bis nicht akzeptabel.

Habe bei der Telekom angerufen, bei mir kommen definitiv 10 MBs (ein Traum) an. Auch mein Router zeigt diese Werte an. Leitung also ok, wahrscheinlich ist dann wohl der Router selber die "Bremse".
Am Router selber habe ich schon alles ausprobiert was mir so eingefallen ist, bzw. ich zusammen mit der Telekom ausprobiert habe.

Jetzt gibt es nur noch eine Möglichkeit: Der Router muss ausgetauscht werden. (Natürlich passiert einem so etwas immer auf einem Sonntag )
Es sei denn jemand von euch sieht noch eine Möglichkeit, was ich noch testen oder ausprobieren kann.

Falls nicht werde ich dann nochmal posten ob der Ersatz-Router etwas gebracht hat.

Falls doch noch jemand eine Idee hat, 1000 DANK!!! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## To_by_b (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Hast du mal den Splitter getauscht? Ich weiß Standard Antwort hat aber bei mir schonmal geholfen.


----------



## Che_at_B (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Ich hatte auch schon einen defekten Splitter. Hat einfach von heut auf morgen den Geist aufgegeben und viele stunden suche gekostet. Die Telekom kann bis zum Splitter messen und auch feststellen, ob der hin ist. Zum Speedport W921 will ich noch sagen: hatte ich auch und hab mir dann die 4 € oder so im Monat gespart und ne Fritzbox 3790 geholt. Von Autoupdate bis USB-Anschluß für Festplatten und Drucker, alles murks bei der Telekom Hardware. Die bewerben ihre Produkte mit Anschlüssen und Funktionen, die nie aktiviert werden ( simples Beispiel: Die T-Home Receiver verfügen seit 4 Jahren über einen USB-Anschluß welcher allerdings nicht genutzt werden kann und auch nie nutzbar sein soll. Aber auf dem Karton wird damit geworben und der Anschein erweckt, man könnte dort eine Festplatte oder ein Steuergerät anschließen).


----------



## I3uschi (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback. Einen Splitter habe ich gar nicht mehr, läuft alles nur noch direkt über den Router, auch telefonieren. 

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Fritzbox, will jetzt aber nicht unbedingt dafür Geld ausgeben. Versuche es erstmal mit einem Austausch.

Ich will nicht alles schlecht reden bzgl. der Telekom. Aber auch mir gehen so ein paar Dinge auf den Sack was die so treiben, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Aer0 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Kann es sein, dass du MB und Mb vertauscht? dein Post ist ziemlich verwirrend..
MB = Megabyte
Mb = Megabit


----------



## I3uschi (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



Aer0 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du MB und Mb vertauscht? dein Post ist ziemlich verwirrend..
> MB = Megabyte
> Mb = Megabit


 
Bin mir nicht sicher, kann schon sein. :o

Auf jeden Fall: Download = Super / Upload = Katastrophe 

edit: Mbps meinte ich. Letztes Ergebnis: DL: 47,60 Mbps / UL: 0,29 Mbps
Beim xBox Support steht dass man mindestens 0,5 MBit pro Sekunde haben sollte für's Online spielen.

http://support.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-360/networking/slow-performance-solution


----------



## Aer0 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

ok.. welche datenraten werden dir im routermenü angezeigt?
und ist evtl ein überflüssiger splitter vor dem modem?


----------



## keinnick (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Hast Du den Router mal ein paar Minuten vom Netz genommen?


----------



## I3uschi (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Im Router stehen:

Name des Gerätes
Speedport W 921V
Datum / Uhrzeit
14.09.2014 19:37:29
DSL / Link
Synchron
Internetverbindung
Aktiv
Downstream
51390
 kbit/s
Upstream
10046
 kbit/s
WLAN im 2,4-GHz-Frequenzband
Eingeschaltet
WLAN-Name (SSID)
WLAN-A8B589
WLAN im 5-GHz-Frequenzband
Eingeschaltet
WLAN-Name (SSID)
WLAN-xxxxxx
WPS (WLAN-Gerät anmelden)
Wird verwendet
Firmware-Version
1.35.000

Einen Splitter habe ich nicht, nur den Router. (IP Telefonie)

Den Router habe ich nicht nur "reseted", auch mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt. Vom Strom auch mal getrennt.

Hilft aber alles nix


----------



## Aer0 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Upstream
10046
 kbit/s

der volle upload ist verfügbar, somit muss das problem an etwas anderen liegen, somit kann man das mit dem splitter ausschließen.
weitere mögliche ursachen wären schlechter wlan empfang oder ein anderes gerät im netzwerk, welches den uplaoa stark auslastet.
ich schlage vor du probierst den test mal mit wlan aus und einem gerät per lan und guck was dir dann angezeigt wird


----------



## I3uschi (14. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



Aer0 schrieb:


> Upstream
> 10046
> kbit/s
> 
> ...


 
Jau, ich habe bereits alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert. xBox one, PC, Lappi mal mit und mal ohne Kabel. Immer das gleiche schlechte Ergebnis im Up.
Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm mit der ich die AKTUELLE Auslastung im Up und Down sehen kann? Das wäre doch mal was...

edit: So ein Müll, habe mir ein Leihgerät zum testen besorgt, den 723 V. Problem bleibt weiter bestehen, Upload immer noch Käse.
Also liegt es nicht am Router. Werde dann nochmal Kontakt mit der Telekom aufnehmen. *NERV!!!


----------



## KennyKiller (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



I3uschi schrieb:


> Jau, ich habe bereits alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert. xBox one, PC, Lappi mal mit und mal ohne Kabel. Immer das gleiche schlechte Ergebnis im Up.
> Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm mit der ich die AKTUELLE Auslastung im Up und Down sehen kann? Das wäre doch mal was...
> 
> edit: So ein Müll, habe mir ein Leihgerät zum testen besorgt, den 723 V. Problem bleibt weiter bestehen, Upload immer noch Käse.
> Also liegt es nicht am Router. Werde dann nochmal Kontakt mit der Telekom aufnehmen. *NERV!!!


 
Wenn im Modem aber 10 Mbit/s angezeigt werden, dann kommt das auch da bzw. am Splitter an. Kabel zwischen Modem und Splitter evt. defekt? Firewall/Virenscanner deaktiviert? Sicher, dass nichts den Upload blockiert? Hast du auch noch andere Router außer Speedports zum testen? Die Teile taugen meiner Meinung nach gar nichts...


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



I3uschi schrieb:


> edit: So ein Müll, habe mir ein Leihgerät zum testen besorgt, den 723 V. Problem bleibt weiter bestehen, Upload immer noch Käse.
> Also liegt es nicht am Router. Werde dann nochmal Kontakt mit der Telekom aufnehmen. *NERV!!!


 
Ok, dann wird es echt nicht am Router liegen. Kannst Du mal alle Geräte einzeln am Router durchtesten? Ich vermute fast, dass die sich gegenseitig stören.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Ruf mal bei der Telekom an und lass deine Leitung prüfen. Vielleicht finden die ja was bei dir.


----------



## I3uschi (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Huhu,

ich habe mehrere Kabel schon durchprobiert. Oder sagen wir mal so, an der Hardware wird es nicht liegen. Weder an den Kabeln, noch am Router.
Etwas anderes als ein Speedport habe ich leider nicht zum testen, also eine Fritzbox oder so.

Das mit dem Virenscanner/Firewall schaue ich mir nochmal genauer an. Also ich habe Norton und... ja mehrere Firewalls!? Es gibt wenn ich richtig informiert bin die Firewall von Windows (8.1), die vom Router, ob Norton auch noch eine hat muss ich mal nachsehen... Ja, das könnte ich nochmal ausprobieren.

Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht was das blockieren des Uploads betrifft. Ich habe jedes einzelne Gerät (PC,Lappi,xBox one) separat getestet, mit und ohne Kabel.

Geräte die sich gegenseitig stören? Wie gehe ich da am besten vor um das raus zu finden?

Und das Telefonat, neben der Tatsache das mir das wieder neue graue Haare beschert hat (1 Stunde nur Warteschleife!!!), hat nur ergeben dass die Damen und Herren auch nicht mehr weiter wissen. Die sagen das einzige was man noch machen könnte, wäre einen neuen Anschluss zu beantragen mit neuen Zugangsdaten etc... Es wollte mich der Chef der Abteilung anrufen, bis jetzt hat mich natürlich niemand zurück gerufen.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, da ja die 10000 UL an meinem Router ankommen, das die Telekom sich nicht mehr verantwortlich fühlt.
Also mit Hilfe von denen oder noch irgendwelche Ideen kann ich wohl leider nicht mehr rechnen.

Probiere jetzt nochmal das Ausschalten der Firewall bzw. des Virenscanners... Melde mich und danke euch 

edit: Achso, zum letzen Beitrag. Laut den Tests der Telekom ist meine Leitung einwandfrei, manchmal messen die sogar ca. 11000 UL. Also noch besser als es sein sollte...

Nachtrag: Also die Firewall vom Router kann ich nicht ausschalten. Da gibt es keine Optionen für...
Bei der Windows-Firewall steht das diese von Norton gesteuert wird. Wenn ich Norton deaktiviere bleibt die Firewall aber trotzdem an, kann ich auch nicht ausschalten. Oder ich bin zu doof, kann natürlich auch sein.
Also ich habe mal Norton ausgeschaltet, Speedtest gemacht und leider keine Verbesserung. UL bei 0,38 Mbps mit nem Lan Kabel.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

schau mal ob in deiner registry alles in ordnung ist. Hier ist ein Link mit den Einträgen 5 More Ways to Increase Network Speed via Registry Editor [Windows]


----------



## I3uschi (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Reg schaue ich gleich nach... Danke schon mal.

Habe derweil noch neue Erkenntnisse: Hab Gott sei Dank einen IT Menschen in meiner Familie. Er sagte ich soll Ausführen->cmd und dann ping 8.8.8.8 -t eingeben und das gleiche nur mit der ip meines Routers.
Dabei kam raus, dass in dem Fenster mit 8.8.8.8 immer sporadisch folgendes steht: Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung
Mein IT Mensch sagt das diese Zeitüberschreitung im besten Fall gar nicht, oder nur sehr selten auftreten dürfte. Bei mir ist das aber alle paar Sekunden der Fall.
Wenn ich jetzt meinen Router anpinge: 192.168... sind keine Anomalien fest zu stellen. Alles super <1MS

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich zum 7. Mal bei der Telekom angerufen, Morgen will mich ein Experte zurück rufen. Da bin ich mal gespannt... 

Habe Morgen die Möglichkeit mal eine Fritzbox zu testen... Werde berichten...


----------



## Addi (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Probier mal speedtest.net

Kann echt sein das der Router einen weg hat.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

8.8.8.8 müsste dein DNS server sein. Hast du eine statische IP vergeben oder ist alles auf Auto? Ansonsten falls du statische IP`s verwendest mal nachschauen ob du diese auch in deiner NIC eingetragen hast.


----------



## machine4 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

10 Mbit synchronisiert heißt nicht, dass man die voll nutzen kann. Kommt selten vor, kann aber auch ein Defekter DSL Port sein. Vor allem das der Router schon getauscht wurde, bleiben da nicht mehr viele Fehlerquellen. Da muss die Telekom einen Techniker beauftragen, der am DSL Port den Upload mit einem "Speedtest" testet und ggf. umschaltet.


----------



## I3uschi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Moin,

so da kann man mal auspennen, man hat ja ne Woche Urlaub. Dachte ich zumindest bis die Telekom angerufen hat. 
Also habe den Herren schwindelig geredet, jetzt kommt ein Techniker die Tage raus...
Erst habe ich gedacht mich ruft so ein Edel-Techniker an, aber der hat immer nur Mhm oder Ja gesagt. ??? Nuja, jetzt will jemand raus kommen...

IP ist auf Auto, keine statische IP.

Gleich bekomme ich noch die Fritzbox zum testen, hoffe ich komme damit klar und werde weiter berichten.

Hach, wie erholend und entspannend dieser Urlaub doch ist.


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

bei der Leitung meiner Mutter (auch t-com)kommt das am Router an was soll (3.500 kb/s down und 450kb/s up) doch der Router scheint das ganze um eine null zu kürzen... 
(350kb/s down und 45kb/s up) denn nur dass kommt bei meinem Rechner an...


----------



## I3uschi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



Rarek schrieb:


> bei der Leitung meiner Mutter (auch t-com)kommt das am Router an was soll (3.500 kb/s down und 450kb/s up) doch der Router scheint das ganze um eine null zu kürzen...
> (350kb/s down und 45kb/s up) denn nur dass kommt bei meinem Rechner an...


 
Auch nicht schlecht. 

Also, der Techniker war schon da. Das ging ja fix. Er sagt ihm sei das Problem bekannt, er hatte das heute schon mal. Da ist irgend ein Teil defekt an dem Kasten auf der Straße bei mir um die Ecke. Die Firma, die für die Ersatzteile zuständig ist, ist informiert und soll im Laufe des Tages das Problem beheben. Ich bin gespannt...

Werde nochmal berichten wie lange es gedauert hat und ob das Problem dann wirklich behoben ist.

Ich hoffe mein ganzer Text und eure Kommentare der letzten Tage, kann jemanden anders mit ähnlichen Problemen helfen.

Start -> Ausführen -> cmd eintippen -> ping 8.8.8.8. -t So scheint man seine Leitung prüfen zu können. Wenn dort nichts von Zeitüberschreitung steht, müsst ihr das Problem wo anders suchen. Ansonsten muss ein Techniker raus zu eurem Knotenpunkt.

Meine Güte, war das alles ein Aufwand... Aber NOCH ist das Problem ja nicht behoben, bin aber guter Dinge...


----------



## LudwigX (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Wenn der Router mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit synchronisiert bedeutet dies noch lange nicht, dass man diese Geschwindigkeit auch bekommt. Die Telekom benutzt das lediglich als Ausrede.
Wir hatten damals das Problem, dass das Internet abends langsam wurde und somit jeden Tag die Geschwindigkeit ab ca. 1 Uhr mittags von 16000kbit/s immer weiter auf ca 400kbit/s absinkte. Laut Telekom könne das Problem nur bei uns liegen, da der Router bei einem Neustart weiterhin mit 16000kbit/s synchronisiert. Wir haben da monatelang angerufen, aber erst als wir ihnen eine Kündigung schickten wurde überhaupt zugegeben, dass das Netz abends überlastet ist.

Ich würde da an deiner Stelle skeptisch bleiben. Wenn da nicht schnell was passiert ruf dort an, schreib nen Beschwerdebrief oder wechsel ggf. zu einem anderem Anbieter. 
Uns wurde 3 mal ein neuer Termin gegeben, an dem das Problem hätte behoben werden sollen (und jeder Termin lag 3 Monate auseinander!). Ruhe hat letzendlich erst ein Umzug gebracht.


----------



## I3uschi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



LudwigX schrieb:


> ...


 
Das klingt ja schlimm. 

Als wir hier her gezogen sind hat es sage und schreibe 9!!! Monate gedauert bis mal alles so lief wie ich es haben wollte.
Eine große Katastrophe war die Umstellung von analoger Telefonie auf IP-Telefonie, wir hatten Monate kein Festnetz.

Aber Du hast Recht, man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen. ... und ich bin schon ein sehr verständnisvoller, geduldiger Typ Mensch.

Sollte alles wieder laufen mache ich aber erstmal nix. Dann bin ich einfach froh dass es so ist und wer weiss was alles passiert bei einem Anbieter-Wechsel.
Ausserdem haben wir weder eine Schüssel, noch einen Kabelanschluss und wir sind ein Stück weit auf Entertain angewiesen.
Klar, eine Schüssel wäre nachrüstbar aber auf so eine Aktion habe ich momentan kein Nerv. Mit meinem Job und so habe ich genug zu tun.
Im Grunde will ich nur meine Ruhe.
Ich muss allerdings sagen, trotz des ganzen Stress' und dass ich so einiges nicht gut finde bei der Telekom, wenn es läuft hat man eine sehr gute Leitung mit gutem Ping. Die Betonung liegt auf WENN...  Und das gilt leider sicherlich auch nicht für alle.
Ich habe das Glück, dass der Knotenpunkt quasi auf der gleichen Straße ist wo ich wohne. Wenn es dann läuft habe ich hervorragende Messwerte.

Aber trotzdem ist da einiges im Argen. Die Mitarbeiter sind bemüht, man merkt aber das viele einfach nicht richtig geschult sind, bzw. zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Wenn ich den schon erklären muss was dieser o.g. "Ping-Test" zu bedeuten hat, na dann Hallelulja.
Und das was Du schon angesprochen hast, deren Latenzen  sind einfach zu groß. Es dauert einfach zu lange bis man wirklich Hilfe bekommt von jemanden der wirklich Ahnung von dem Zeug hat.

Ich glaube so ziemlich jeder von uns hat so seine Erfahrungen mit der Telekom gemacht. Es ist nicht alles schlecht, das kann man nicht sagen. Aber es ist definitiv noch viel Luft nach oben. 

edit: Letzter Speedtest: 0,01 Mbps!!!  Upload wird auch nur überbewertet.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Is auch totaler quark so eine Aussage zu treffen das modem synct damit also liegt der Fehler an den Geräten, genauso die Aussage die Telekom kann von der ferne messen ob der Splitter ( wenn vorhanden ) defekt ist.  was ein Quatsch. Der vollsync kann durchaus am modem anliegen und trotzdem geht die Bandbreite nicht durch weil die dslam Anbindung zB ne Macke hat und aus welchem Grund auch immer verstopft ist . glaube auch deinem Techniker nicht so recht , glaube eher das die Glasfaser Anbindung verstopft ist bzw der Technik die dahinter wieder steckt.
Im grossen und ganzen kann man sagen der synchronisierte angezeigte sync heißt nicht das die tatsächlich dann auch brauchbar anliegen


----------



## LudwigX (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

_Sollte alles wieder laufen mache ich aber erstmal nix. Dann bin ich einfach froh dass es so ist und wer weiss was alles passiert bei einem Anbieter-Wechsel._

Ich meinte nicht, dass du auf jeden Fall wechseln solltest. Wenn sie es zeitnah reparieren ist ja alles in Ordnung.

_und wir sind ein Stück weit auf Entertain angewiesen._
Schaut während der Speedtests eigentlich jemand Fernseh? Das verbraucht natürlich auch einen kleinen Teil des Uploads.

_Die Mitarbeiter sind bemüht, man merkt aber das viele einfach nicht richtig geschult sind, bzw. zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Wenn ich den schon erklären muss was dieser o.g. "Ping-Test" zu bedeuten hat, na dann Hallelulja._
Leider arbeiten dort im Callcenter zum Großteil Leute, die sich überhaupt nicht mit Computern oder Technik auskennen. Die sitzen vor einem PC und klicken sich durch eine Liste von Problemstellungen. Die Software sagt ihnen dann was sie tun sollen.
Für ein Problem wie du es hast nützt dieses System einfach nichts. In dem Fall musst du hartnäckig bleiben und dich mit einem Techniker verbinden lassen


----------



## Laudian (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Da ich im Prinzip für alle meine Nachbarn die Internetanschlüsse einrichte hatte ich auch schon eine Menge mit dem Telekom Supoort zu tun (hauptsächlich wegen dieser völlig unbrauchbaren Speedports).

Sobald die Leute dort ("1. Reihe") merken dass man mehr Ahnung hat als sie wird man eigentlich an jemanden ("2. Reihe") durchgestellt, der dann schon etwas mehr weiß. Nachdem derjenige mir dann aber auch nicht weiterhelfen konnte (Wir wollten ein Faxgerät an einem Speedport mit IP-Telefonie zum Laufen bringen) hatte ich jemanden am Telefon der wirklich wusste wovon er spricht und das Problem dann lösen konnte. Alles in unter 30 Minuten (vormittags angerufen).

Wenn die Leute aber merken dass man sich mit der Materie nicht wirklich auskennt gehen sie mit einem die ganze Standardprozedur durch. Und die ist so geschrieben, dass selbst dreijährige auf keinen Fall etwas übersehen können.

Ein Defekt am DSLAM wird dann eben erst nach einiger Zeit entdeckt, weil die Mitarbeiter im Callcenter (zu Recht) davon ausgehen, dass das Problem in 95% der Fälle den Telefonhörer in der Hand hält.



Ich muss an der Stelle hier Fairerweise noch sagen, dass ich auch mit der FritzBox am IP-Anschluss zunächst nicht faxen konnte, bei der hat allerdings 5 Minuten googlen geholfen.

Langfristig würde ich echt empfehlen eine FritzBox anzuschaffen. Die Modems gehören da zwar nicht unbedingt zu den besten, aber wen interessieren bei ner 50k Leitung schon 5% weniger Leistung. Dafür hat man dann ein Gerät mit wirklich vielen sinnvollen Funktionen das wenig Probleme macht und sehr regelmäßig und lange geupdatet wird.

Dass ein 10 Jahre altes Modem noch Sicherheitsupdates bekommt ist bei AVM im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Firmen selbstverständlich. Und wenn man ein vernünftiges Modem kauft kann man das auch recht lange benutzen und spart langfristig Geld gegenüber den Leihgeräten von der Telekom.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

also ich habe jahrelang WoW mit 90kb download und 5-7updload gezockt mitm pnig von 40-70
also zocken ist damit durchaus möglich 

dann hat michs LTE gerettet xD
drecks inet in unsrem kleinen dorf


----------



## I3uschi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



LudwigX schrieb:


> _...
> 
> Ich meinte nicht, dass du auf jeden Fall wechseln solltest. Wenn sie es zeitnah reparieren ist ja alles in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


_

Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, verstehe schon was Du sagen wolltest. Vielleicht hab ich mich "falsch" ausgedrückt. Alles supi 
---
Ne, habe alles separat durchgetestet. Also z.B. den Lappi mit und ohne Kabel und die anderen Geräte, z.B. Entertain, weg vom Strom.
Ich meine, selbst wenn Entertain angeschaltet wäre, von 10Mbps auf 0,xx Mbps... da gehen bei einem ja sofort die Alarmglocken an. 
---
JA, so wie Du das mit dem "Call-Center" beschreibst, so kommt das bei mir auch rüber. Ich habe halt gelernt: Der erste der an das Telefon geht hat wenig Ahnung, wenn man hartnäckig bleibt bekommt man einen kompetenteren usw... Irgendwie lustig  

---

@mrfloppy: Ja, was Du schreibst habe ich jetzt dazugelernt.  Mir bleibt ja leider auch nichts anderes übrig als dem Techniker zu glauben. Irgend ein Teil in diesem Aussenkasten wird von einem Subunternehmer geliefert oder eingebaut und deshalb muss der Techniker diese Firma beauftragen, dass das Teil ausgewechselt wird. Ich habe mir nur dummerweise nicht gemerkt wie dieses Teil heißt. 

Im übrigen wurde heute natürlich nix mehr gemacht, aktueller UL: 0,04 Mbps. _


----------



## KennyKiller (17. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber. 8.8.8.8 ist der DNS Server von Google. Ein DNS Server macht nichts anderes als zu sagen www.x.de hat ip y. Im Prinzip sollte also ping 8.8.8.8 äquivalent sein zu ping google.com .

0,04 Mbit/s Upload ist ja wirklich gar nichts! 

Ich hatte übrigens früher in meiner Telekom Zeit nur 2000kbit/s Download und ca.  250 kbit/s Upload. Die meisten Onlinespiele liefen damals noch recht akzeptabel mit einem Ping von unter 100 ms. Eine 16000er Leitung wurde übrigens bezahlt. Dann kam Kabel BW und hat mich gerettet: mittlerweile 150Mbit/s Download, 5 Mbit/s Upload, ping google.de 11ms bei Games ca. 20ms  Trotz Kündigung hat die Telekom dann noch monatelang die Gebühren abgerechnet. Erst nach etlichen Anrufen bekamen wir uns Geld zurück. Der Kundenservice in dem Saftladen ist einfach nur unterirdisch.


----------



## I3uschi (17. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Kurzes Update:

Von Mittags 12 bis 14 Uhr war meine Leitung komplett tot. Dachte mir: Hey, jetzt ist bestimmt der Techniker da und fummelt an dem Kasten rum.
Da ich noch zum Kiosk wollte dachte ich mir, gehst mal gucken was die da so treiben. Hab aber keinen gesehen, ok die sitzen bestimmt in der Pommes-Bude und hauen sich erst mal eine Curry-Wurst rein. Egal, wieder nach Hause... Warten...
Hab derweil offline Dishonored gezockt und plötzlich piept mein Handy... Eine E-Mail! Ein kurzer Blick auf den Router, JO! Alle Lämpchen wieder an. 
Erste Aktion: Speedtest Zweite Aktion: Totale Enttäuschung 0,27 Mbps! So eine kacke!!!
Also werde ich gleich wieder anrufen... Komme mir selber schon blöde vor.

To be continued... ^^

edit: Voraussichtliche Wartezeit: 1 Stunde! Ok, ist Mittagszeit. Aber irgendwie habe ich auch keine Lust mehr da anzurufen. Selbst wenn ich da jemanden erreiche und ihm die Geschichte zum x.ten mal erzähle, die werden mir auch nicht sagen können was da heute passiert ist. Meine Geduld ist langsam aber sicher am Ende...

2. edit: 17:38 Uhr. Internet war wieder 15 Minuten komplett tot. Lämpchen am Router gingen gerade wieder an. Natürlich sofort Speedtest: 9,44 Mbps!!!!!!!!!!! Ich werd' bekloppt, ES GEHT! ^^
Meine Güte, wie anhängig man vom Internet geworden ist. Danke nochmal an alle für eure Unterstützung


----------



## KennyKiller (18. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Wenn sie wollen und wenn man genug Druck macht bekommen sie dann doch noch was auf die Kette  Viel Spaß beim Zocken!


----------



## donma08 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *

Das hört sich doch gut an! Hatte den Thread schon im Abo


----------



## I3uschi (18. September 2014)

*AW: Upload Geschwindigkeit viel zu gering. Zocken daher unmöglich *



donma08 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an! Hatte den Thread schon im Abo


 
Haha! Kann leider nicht mehr viel beisteuern, es funzt nämlich immer noch. 

Hab gestern Titanfall gezockt und zwar ohne Lags oder nach jedem Match vom Server zu fliegen. Und ne Runde Forza Horizon 2 Demo. Nachholbedarf in Verbindung mit Urlaub ^^

Achso, im Internet surfen macht auch wieder Spaß...


----------

